# Vacation Dilema



## RemysMomma41 (Mar 29, 2016)

So my husband and I were recently married this past November. We decided to take a small honeymoon this summer for a week. We rented a cabin in Northern Michigan, near Traverse City. We are planning on taking our 2 big dogs with us since this was something we wanted to have them join. This was before we had gotten our sweet little Remy. My dilemma is, what do i do about my sweet little Remy?? There will be no one home and im not sure how she would do on the 4 1/2 hour drive up there and then being in a new environment. No one i know is very familiar with hedgies and how to handle/deal with them so im nervous about letting anyone watch her. Also, we have a routine pretty much set and how will she deal with not having that routine for a week? 

UGHHHHHH - please help!!!! Im a nervous new hedgie mommy and im so very much concerned about this!:-?:-?


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Funny you posted this since I was just thinking about the same thing. I take at least 2 week long trips in the summer with the kids and a few camping trips. One of the trips is to a family cottage and I think I will probably bring Dumbles along on that one as it's only a half hr away and wouldn't be difficult to bring him back home or to his vet should the need arise. The other trip will be out of country so for that one I will use our pet sitter that we have had for a few years now. I am very happy to say that she is incredible. She is a registered vet tech and has been wonderful with our other pets in the past and I am very comfortable that she will be quick to get up to speed on hedgehog care and do a great job. Maybe your best bet is to talk to family or friends first and see if anyone would be able to come and check on him while you are away. If that doesn't work then I would consider either boarding Remy at a breeders place (I have seen a few breeders that offer this) or interviewing potential pet sitters while you still have lots of time to decide. You may find someone great like I did that you can really trust with your pets and in your home. Hope that helps a little


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If you don't have someone you trust to care for her, personally, I'd take her with me. You should be able to get an idea of how she may react. If she stresses out from just minor schedule changes, or cage cleanings, then you likely will have an issue traveling. I have one now that I'm fairly positive travel wouldn't work because of how he reacts simply from a cage cleaning, or a minor routine change. However, many hedgehogs travel just fine if you prepare properly.

I've traveled hedgehogs great distances. 4.5 hours is nothing. I've had some that went to Colorado, Texas, Missouri (not all the same trip!) etc. 

Take cage items that smell like them (or their cage if it is travel-able). Keep their routine as normal as possible and most do just fine. Just be prepared to take emergency items with you (like syringes and syringable food) just in case. Also keep in mind that heat is still a problem. You have less control over the air temperature and will have to monitor cage temperature more closely while vacationing and while in the automobile. Do a search for travel tips, there are lots to consider, but its definitely doable.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Also water is different in different locations. You can bring water from home, that often helps too.
Many times parents travel at night while kids are asleep to avoid some hassle. With a hedgehog you can avoid a lot of issues by traveling during the day. 
You also can get a general idea how she will deal with the actual travel part by taking her on a day trip.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Water is very important. An old boss of mine laughed at me once when he saw my checklist for traveling the quill kids. He said his wife's checklist for traveling their human baby was similar.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It's worse with quill kids. There is very few things I can't pick up at my destination... My animals on the other hand, I pack for them much more methodical..


----------



## RemysMomma41 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you all so much! You have really helped me in this - there is just no way we would be able to take her with the 2 big dogs in the car and her to ride safely. So i have asked a friend who i know would take excellent care for her. She doesnt have any experience with hedgies but i have time to teach her, so that is a plus! I'm just going to bring her whole tub so that way her environment wont change SO much. 

What do you recommend i pack for her? I know food & water (just to be on the safe side) - what else? I dont think she will be handled too much so i wont pack her playpen or toys - but her tub has her igloo and wheel. I will put fresh litter and bedding the day before i drop her off. Is there anything else?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Basically everything that you use daily for her. Wheel, wheel cleaning tool, bedding, extra bedding, food/water, heating setup, etc. Mealworms, or food that she really likes in case she decides to go on hunger strike, etc. Start making a list of items you use routinely.


----------

